# Hi



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

hmm, when someone posts a link totally unrelated to their comment, what does that mean? haha


----------



## tozab (Mar 8, 2009)

symonds88 said:


> Hi i am new comer to this site. I am very happy to post my comment in this site.


This must be one of those really intelligent spammers.


----------

